# FIRE



## FloridaCracker (Mar 28, 2017)

My brother was working in my dads old shop, quit work around 4 am by 10:00 there was flames. Its believed saw dust in the motor?

But fire extinguishers' dont work worth a f. The garden hose did better till the fire men arived with the big hose. Lost most of the tools and blacked the inside of the shop but did not lost the shop. Melted the wireing in the walls. So even when tire clean up and blow out your stuff before you retire for the night.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Really sorry to hear about that. Good advise.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

A fire? Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Missed this when it first posted.

Sorry to hear about the fire. My Dad lost all his tools when the school where he had them for use in shop class burned down. This was over fifty years ago but I can still remember how much it hurt him.

Take care.

Herb


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I am sure that the fire marshall did post-fire inspection to try to determine the cause of the fire. Did they reach any conclusions? Oily rags? Electrical failure?


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the fire. Hard to believe saw dust in the motor would cause a fire, if there was no current running through it. Unless it started small before he left the shop and just didn't notice. Either way, this sucks. Hope you get it cleaned out quickly and back to it.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

My biggest fear is wood that gets burned while cutting, like some woods on the table saw. Many times I have had smoke wafting out through the insert plate (cabinet saw) and noticed that the last cut showered hot sawdust onto the stuff trapped in the bottom of the saw. Occasionally the smoke didn't start for many minutes after I cut.
I now make sure the saw cabinet and dust collector are emptied before I do cuts that are known to burn. Peace of mind is a wonderful thing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

sorry to hear of this disaster …but i also find it very hard to believe dust in ac motor might start this fire …..did FM ever determine the real cause…. or this just a guess? ....should be positive since shop was not a total loss :<((


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a total shame. I'll start checking around my shop.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

Very sorry for your loss, very glad no one was injured.
Last year my work friend had a terrible fire that started in his shop (car nut).
If his dog had not gone ballistic in the night they may not have survived to tell the tale.
http://www.crosstimbersgazette.com/2017/07/23/fire-destroys-home-in-double-oak/


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Close call, no one got hurt, and all that burned is replaceable!


----------



## FloridaCracker (Mar 28, 2017)

Sawdust in the saw motor is what the fire department said.


----------

